# Firearms stores in NJ



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello everyone from the people's republic of Corzinestan. I was wondering if anyone knows of a good gun shop around the Princeton area. I have done a few searches and came up with Ray's sport shop which is now out of business and Dick's sporting goods which does not sell pistols. Charlie Brenner's is OK but I am looking for something a little closer with a good selection. My wife and I are looking to purchase a pair of 1911's and a cx-4. I'm having a hard time finding a place that carries what I want. If anyone knows of a good place to buy these firearms please let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

snake-eyes88 said:


> Hello everyone from the people's republic of Corzinestan. I was wondering if anyone knows of a good gun shop around the Princeton area. I have done a few searches and came up with Ray's sport shop which is now out of business and Dick's sporting goods which does not sell pistols. Charlie Brenner's is OK but I am looking for something a little closer with a good selection. My wife and I are looking to purchase a pair of 1911's and a cx-4. I'm having a hard time finding a place that carries what I want. If anyone knows of a good place to buy these firearms please let me know. Thanks in advance!


Go down to Harry's Army and Navy store in Hamilton Township. I haven't lived in NJ for 7 years but I went there last year and they had a pretty decent selection. If I'm correct about NJ laws, you will not be able to handle one unless you have your purchasing papers with you, but it's a good place to look.

http://www.harrys.com/


----------



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

I already have my permits in order, just looking for a decent shop. I had bought several firearms from Ray's but they recently went out of business. Thanks for the recomendation.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

JIMS MILITARY COLLECTIBLES
28 ELM ST
HARRINGTON PARK, NJ 07640-1902
USA 
201-750-1306 and 201 803-3501
http://www.gunshopfinder.com/bytownresults.asp?ID=4223

Maybe this helps,


----------



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

Has anyone ever had any experience with the Sportsmans rendezvous in Flemington.


----------

